# What is your main army in warhammer



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine is Bretonnians first, high elfs second


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Woo! Bretonnia!!

Come on everyone!

_We're knights of the round table
We dance when'ever we're able..._

Simply? 12 strong KOTR in lance formation into a night gobbo unit? Priceless!


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Dwarf! Who doesn't love blackpowder weapons, beards, and beer? Even though I have Chaos and Empire, I keep going back to the old stunties.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

What about a unit of 12 strong Grail knights


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Hmmm, dinner. Roast horse-flesh for starters, 'oomie ina can for afters.

O&G, obviously. Like, did anyone expect any other answer?

After that, Wood Elves, Dwarves, Dark Elves, Hordes (now Warriors) of Chaos, and some other random Humans that should probably be used with an Empire list, but have just stayed in a box for 10 years instead, along with some Skaven, Undead, Lizardmen and various other things (probably, if I haven't just listed every Warhammer army).

I started a _long_ time ago when there were no such things as 'Army Books' and you could mix all sorts of troops together. So my assortmant is a bit random.

:loving the Orcs cyclops:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Empire. Love the fluff.


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

Lizardmen all the way, they were my first fantasy army and i just love the fluff and art work of them, i also like Empire ALOT their like my imperial guard in 40k their just basic humans defending against various intrusions & they just love their emperor


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

Vampire Counts - not my first army for WFB (that was Wood Elves), though a close second (started them when they first got their own book).

just love the fluff and the idea of such a strong will able to move an entire army around!

plus its the only one i have managed to paint more than one unit for!


----------



## Da Once & Future Git (Jun 13, 2008)

The Might of the Asur will carry the day for me! (provided I start passing psyche tests!)
Vampires are a close second (I played my first game with them in an intro store camp when the last ed army book came out, Lost my vamp to a miscast first turn and still won!) Only just starting them now!

Da Git


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Empire is the army i always go back too but at the moment i'm loving the chaos stunties and i have 2 ogre armies just for the modeling


----------



## Menset (Jun 17, 2008)

My first love are those smelly old mommies...oops....mummies. Been collecting and playing since they were released. I have recently started a Beast of Chaos army for fun because they are completely different to the Kings.


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

Daemons of chaos obviously  I just love the daemons of chaos and when the new army came out, i could be a killing daemonic army muahahaha.


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

My first army is Vampire counts, the second is Dwarf


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

High Elves, defiantly High Elves, not only because there the only army I own, but the only army I'd start because the rest of the armies have too many beards/scales/fur/mutations/puffy pants (you know who you are empire handgunners)


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Tough call but im saying Dwarfs as they are one of only two fully painted armies in my fantasy collection and i am big into beer!


----------



## jman (Feb 20, 2008)

smash the squishies 


orcs

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Bretonnians

There's just something about the look on your opponent's face when a brick of eight Grail Knights plows into his General's unit.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've got da 'ard boyz, and far too many of 'em. I need to repaint the boyz, now that I think about it... I've got them in sort of confederate grey... I think I'm going to redo the cloth bits so it's a more neutral grey and mix in some boyz in browns and black leathers so there's not as uniform a look. I also need to repaint a unit of Black Orcs so they don't look completely uncared for...


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, once I start collecting it (I'll start it tomorrow. Yeah right!), it will be High Elves. They just suit my playing style so well. Magic, shieldwall, magic, volley of arrows, magic, umm, magic. And the whole elite-but-dieing-out idea. Oh, and dragons. And their history. Please stop me if I start reciting the army book.


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Dark Elves - always has been, always will be - Cold Ones, Hydras and Harpies in one army? A dark, twisted race that thrives on hatred? Sign me up


----------



## bean (Jun 11, 2008)

dark elves. theyre my favourite army to use so subtle in the way they attack and can also be used defensively. so many options. so many slaves.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I was thinking of going Bretonnian as I noted in another thread, but then I saw the new Cold One Knights; so is back to the Druchii... hehe. Although to be fair Druchii will always be my main army regardless of whether I have the actual minis or not.


----------



## Amen-Ra (May 28, 2008)

Tomb Kings are my main fantasy army, actually it's my biggest army about 7000pts now and I still don't think its finished.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Is there any Beasts of choas, warriors of chaos, Skaven, and Ogre Kingdoms players out there


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

Just getting back into Fantasy so Daemons are first choice for the moment but once the new Dark Elves come out I might go back to them if I can find my old army.


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

Daemons are my main at the mo, but i have got a 1500 pt Warriors of chaos army as well, but i've stopped them.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

any other warhammer players


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

Empire is my current army. I just love mowing down my friends iron breakers with great cannon. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

i would have to say the Vampire Counts, love'em. The moddles are cool and i can sommon zombies what else could you want


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

*LIZARDMEN* noting els to say :victory:


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

LIZARDMEN Seriously-they've the best fluff (servants of Gods and all), have got 2nd generation Slann and what I consider to be the best main troops in the game (Saurus)


----------



## Captan Somebody (Jun 1, 2008)

my fantasy army is Dark Elves


----------



## rowie (Jul 10, 2008)

Has to be O&G all da way... such a rag tag bunch of misfits you eva saw and are more dan appy to beat the living snot outa each other for most of the battle! :blackeye:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's good to be green. Except when the boyz start punchin' each other eight inches away from the enemy. But even then, it's still halfway decent to be green.


----------



## cypherthefallenangel (Jul 13, 2008)

bugman rulz!!!!! its a bit obvious who i go for?
DER>>>>>>>>>>> dwarves?????


----------



## mechgumbi (Jun 24, 2008)

Well my first and oldest army is Orcs & Gobbos, my current project is my Vampire Counts. I might be going back to the Night Goblins with my Squigs of Doom army that I posted (mainly because I wrote up a 1k version this weekend and found out I am only missing 6 models for it  ).


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Tink loves her High Elves, they are graceful yet mighty.. a little like myself


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I've gone with High Elves too mainly because of the painting reason. It still doesn't help with my motivation though.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Is there anyone going to collect the new warriors of choas.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Warriors of chaos is my main army  then sits all forms of chaos and Dark elves, love the models, the old fluff, i just the imagery of hordes of chaos warriors marching across the battle field


----------

